# Going on a date :O



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Got contacted by a girl on a datingsite, IM'ed with her a bit on Monday or yesterday and a bit today and she asked me out :O

She was kind of hinting (asked me if I was doing anything special next week) but I assumed she was just making conversation so I didnt want to screw up with asking her out. Anywho, going out on Tuesday to watch a movie or something. 

Must say I'm quite nervous, only been on one "date" ever before in my life and it didnt exactly go very well. Wish me luck 

(Dont know if this is considered a win over anxiety or not but I figured this was the right place to put this)


----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome. :yes
Good luck, post the results when you get back. 
:high5


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats amigo, I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nessy said:


> Got contacted by a girl on a datingsite, IM'ed with her a bit on Monday or yesterday and a bit today and she asked me out :O
> 
> She was kind of hinting (asked me if I was doing anything special next week) but I assumed she was just making conversation so I didnt want to screw up with asking her out. Anywho, going out on Tuesday to watch a movie or something.
> 
> ...


It IS a win :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats! :clapI hope you have a good time


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Awwww..... good luck


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Attaboy.


----------



## Greyfox78659 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just remember she is anxious too.:clap


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice! Good luck! =]


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck, Nessy
Hope you have a great time:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouraging words  Will report how it went on Wednesday


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats..I would not go to a movie tho...start out with a casual place where you can both talk


----------



## whataaaaaa (Nov 6, 2009)

I think for someone with anxiety a place like a movie is perfect so you don't have to feel obligated to talk.

The drive too and from the movie will be good for the talking stuff, but the movie would be good just to feel comfortable in that persons presence.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

In my experience it is much more uncomfortable sitting in silence with someone you just met, even if a movie is on. With SA, you feel the need to validate yourself by impressing the girl or otherwise getting her more interested. Unless there is already some kind of rapport going on, it's hard to relax in silence with a new person. Not to mention, I know this is a big step but someone with SA shouldn't do things just because they are a crutch...they should always be trying to break out of their comfort zone. Just my opinion, I think movies are a terrible first date idea (unless it comes after something else like dinner, coffee, etc.) In this case and in general.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's fantastic. Wish you the best buddy.


----------



## dp88 (Mar 18, 2011)

rymo said:


> Just my opinion, I think movies are a terrible first date idea (unless it comes after something else like dinner, coffee, etc.) In this case and in general.


Agreed. I'd opt for something fun like bowling or mini golf.


----------



## bm88 (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats man  have fun


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

rymo said:


> I think movies are a terrible first date idea (unless it comes after something else like dinner....)


It's good to have dinner after the movie because it'll provide some material for conversation.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Good job dude, it is definitely a win. I had my own experience with this as recently as last week. If you're curious, here's the thread I made on it:

Clicky

Try not to be nervous, just be yourself and go in with the intention to have fun. Good luck!


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Going out in about one hour, starting to get nervous :S


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> Just be yourself and go in with the intention to have fun. Good luck!


----------

